
Analemma - SVG and Charts for Clojure - apgwoz
http://liebke.github.com/analemma/
======
endtime
Looks like a nice library - the only problem is the name. I appreciate that
"analemma" is an astronomical term, but unfortunately it also sounds like the
name of an adult film actress.

------
kazuya
I've used the Chart library for Haskell
(<http://dockerz.net/twd/HaskellCharts>) for handy graphing, but this could be
an easy alternative.

